# Work a month in lieu



## DamoH (17 Oct 2006)

Can anyone tell me this actually means?
The company gets paid 26th of each month...so if i start work on the 1st of Oct, will i get paid on the 26th Oct or will i have to wait until 26th Nov for my first pay packet?

Thanks


----------



## AJC (17 Oct 2006)

DamoH said:


> Can anyone tell me this actually means?
> The company gets paid 26th of each month...so if i start work on the 1st of Oct, will i get paid on the 26th Oct or will i have to wait until 26th Nov for my first pay packet?
> 
> Thanks


 
Nornally in this case you should get paid on the 26th of October for the month you worked between the 1st of October and the 31st of October


----------



## addob (17 Oct 2006)

But be careful, it depends on the company. Some places, depending on the job, get paid on a back month basis (ie you get paid for October at the end of November) so It's best to check to be sure.


----------



## ajapale (17 Oct 2006)

Do you mean a month _"in hand"?

_"In lieu" is Latin for "instead of". So if you worked say a Saturday then your company might give you a day off some other time "in lieu" (instead) of pay.

aj


----------

